# New Cuckoo Clock



## Ikklemo (Mar 2, 2009)

The other night I was invited out for a night with "the boys." I told my
wife that I would be home by midnight ... promise!  

Well, the hours passed and the beer was going down way too easy. At around 2:30 a.m., drunk as a skunk, I headed for home. Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hall started up and cuckooed 3 times.  

Quickly, realized she'd probably wake up, so I cuckooed another 9 times.  

I was really proud of myself, having a quick witty solution, even when
smashed, to escape a possible conflict.  

The next morning my wife asked me what time I got in, and I told her twelve o'clock. She didn't seem disturberd at all.  

Whew! Got away with that one!  

She then told me that we needed a new cuckoo clock.  

When I asked her why, she said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed  three
times, then said "oh fu*k", cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat,
cuckooed another 3 times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then farted.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent, been a while since I've sen that one!


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 2, 2009)

Have to recycle the old ones sometime.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2009)

Brilliant! Loved it!!!


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2009)

brilliant!Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2016)

Another good one


----------

